# How Much Do You Charge To Deliver Hay?



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have noticed several comments in multiple threads regarding undercharging for hay delivery. I am starting to think about this more and more. Interested in feedback on topic. I think the topics are:

hay price in your barn-roll or square, size type

cost or charge to load a roll

cost to load a small square-I have seen 0.25-0.40/bale to handle a bale

cost per delivery mile or total miles/2

Set or fixed cost-just to hook up trailer strap, tarp or whatever regardless of number of bales or rolls

Feel free to add items.

I got a call today from a new customer wanted 30 rolls-4 x 5s. She is about 20 miles away. Told her 60$ delivered and 55 in barn. She took the delivery cost without flinching so I guess it was too low.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You quoted her $150 to go 20 miles. For you that easily covers your overhead (unless you're running a new truck). For her, it's not worth the hassle of getting someone else to haul it for here to save a buck. She's happy, you're happy. I don't think you're too cheap. It's just too fair to argue with or find ways to complicate it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just to counterpoint I was asked to deliver 10 4x5's about 30 miles. I quoted only $100 delivery charge and she balked. 
I thought 100 was cheap


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I delivered 15 3x3x8 squares 52 miles for $125 and thought that was too cheap. I probably made $15 an hour for the delivery. I can do better with my time for that amount. But the guy didn't flinch at all. He wanted 30 total so I took 2 loads of 15 each. I could haul 18 at a time, but thought I would just split it instead so he paid $250 for 30 bales delivered. The bales were $120 each for 900lb bales.


----------



## T&LSkaarfarms (Dec 11, 2011)

I get the same money for squares or rounds. Priced as follows:

Under 20 miles-$50

Under 30 miles-$75

Under 40 miles -$10

ETC....

Around here it is basically what the market will handle, not really what you are worth, unfortunately. I do not make much money delivering but I have to say that my life became extremely easier once I quite having people come to the farm to pick up hay. Gone are the days of a whole family coming over, maybe within the hour they say they will, kids playing in and around the barn climbing trees and whatever else they think is a toy, thinking they can hand pick bales that they want. The list goes on and on.... I deliver 100% of my hay now and love how it works out. I have weeded out the customers that have poor set-ups to unload hay into thier barn or unload round bales. I really actually feel fortunate that I have such a good customer base. So in that sense not getting an extra $50 or so for delivery is worth it. If I could get more I would, but there are too many ******** with car trailers around here that are happy to haul something if they can show off thier loud, fancy rimed, jacked up truck. lol

Tom


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I have a 14K betterbuilt that I typically haul 8 rounds or 210 squares on at a time. I am sure that I could go to 11 rounds but somehow, chasing a rb running down the road never qualified as fun for me.

Mostly I haul two in a pu to local customers (less than 10 mi rt or around 7 loads to my primary hay customer that is about a 16mi rt. I don't charge her for delivery but I don't unload squares for that person, just leave my trailer full and go back and pick it up when empty.

All my hay sells word of mouth now so for the last 5 years I have repeat customers who pay my invoices in a reasonable amount of time adn are happy with the product but don't want to spread their hay source around for fear that I won't have enough for them.

Since I purchased my til and seed, I have had multiple requests for custom seeding jobs. Wasn't sure how to charge for that either but finally decided to charge 50$/hr for the tractor and operator for seeding, transport and calibration hours plus 15$/ac for the seeder (consistent with local coop chgs) and the owner provides seed.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

T&LSkaarfarms said:


> I get the same money for squares or rounds. Priced as follows:
> 
> Under 20 miles-$50
> 
> ...


If you get the same for rounds and squares you must not be figuring in your cost to load the trailer-is that correct? I assume that the under 40 miles is $100, not $10.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I prefer not to make the delivery but if I want to move hay then I usually charge $50-$75 per trip. I can move about 200 squares per trip. Most of the time I eat the load the trailer cost, depending on what I can get per bale. Sometimes I include that in the price of bale, a 25 cent up charge per bale. I think I'm in same ball park as you all.


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Guy bought some hay fom me last yr an got some one else to haul it, he was paying them 5$ a roll, put in barn with his tractor. 11 mile trip, I thought that was high. 38 rolls per load on a big truck. Kinda made me wanta go buy a big truck an start hauling myself lol


----------



## T&LSkaarfarms (Dec 11, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> If you get the same for rounds and squares you must not be figuring in your cost to load the trailer-is that correct? I assume that the under 40 miles is $100, not $10.


Yeah, $100. My bad. I basically have to have the "loading the trailer" cost built into the bale price. Most people around here would laugh if you sugested that they pay you to load the trailer for delivery. Just like they would laugh if you charged them to load thier trailer if they came to pick the hay up. Probably sounds messed up to a lot of you, and it is, but that is the way it goes. Unfortunately...

I forgot to say I haul up to 400 small squares and 17 rounds on a load.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Guy bought some hay fom me last yr an got some one else to haul it, he was paying them 5$ a roll, put in barn with his tractor. 11 mile trip, I thought that was high. 38 rolls per load on a big truck. Kinda made me wanta go buy a big truck an start hauling myself lol
Yeah, sounds great till you pay for tags insurance, fuel and repairs. Ok if your business is trucking, not so great if you are a casual trucker. Some of the best business advice I ever got in public service is "focus on your core service" as in do what you know how to do well!


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

I normally get $5 a roll or $2.50 mile. Whichever is more. They unload. Local hay customers, I just charge fuel, sense I'd be going to barn if not to them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayman1 said:


> Guy bought some hay fom me last yr an got some one else to haul it, he was paying them 5$ a roll, put in barn with his tractor. 11 mile trip, I thought that was high. 38 rolls per load on a big truck. Kinda made me wanta go buy a big truck an start hauling myself lolYeah, sounds great till you pay for tags insurance, fuel and repairs. Ok if your business is trucking, not so great if you are a casual trucker. Some of the best business advice I ever got in public service is "focus on your core service" as in do what you know how to do well!


Not to mention the dot inspections, log books, paperwork, ....good grief.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Small squares I try to get 75 cents per bale and I bring help , they have to take at least 100 bales . Rounds about 5 per bale if they take 10 bales . Covers fuel is about all . Lots of hay in this area to compete with . About every one with an half acre and up make some hay or so it seems . Maybe more after the drought last year and high hay prices .


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hayman-

For someone without a semi even with a trailer that could haul 8 the $5 sounds reasonable. If I had to pu 30 bales 40 mi round trip that is 4 loads. 160 miles over 4+ hours. My half ton would be pushing $50 in gas. At $150 I am paying say $50 gas means $25/ hr less deterioration.

For someone with no truck or trailer that sounds reasonable. Push price up and plenty of people would do it for less. Key is to figure YOUR cost and decide if $5 covers it with a wage and profit. If so stick with it. If not up it. Less will pay which could increase your cost more depending on your situation. You cannot make up a loss with volume but you can make more profit even if the margin is small.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I prefer people buying out of the barn by far. I would never deliver small bales. Never have. People that have hauled out of my barn to others charge about $2 per bale to deliver up to 100 miles. This year I'm only doing large squares and I can sell them easily from the barn as well. I only delivered 3 loads this year and hated every second of it. I had bought the truck and trailer as I wasn't sure I could sell out of the barn on large squares. Turns out I was wrong. I've even toyed with the idea of charging people an extra 5 dollars a bale to load semis with the large squares as it's more of a hassle then loading a gooseneck with 18 or so. I would never deliver any amount for under $100 if it was 20 or more miles. But then I don't need to. My time is better spent doing other work so to make delivering worth it to me it won't be cheap.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Teslan said:


> I prefer people buying out of the barn by far. I would never deliver small bales. Never have. People that have hauled out of my barn to others charge about $2 per bale to deliver up to 100 miles. This year I'm only doing large squares and I can sell them easily from the barn as well. I only delivered 3 loads this year and hated every second of it. I had bought the truck and trailer as I wasn't sure I could sell out of the barn on large squares. Turns out I was wrong. I've even toyed with the idea of charging people an extra 5 dollars a bale to load semis with the large squares as it's more of a hassle then loading a gooseneck with 18 or so. I would never deliver any amount for under $100 if it was 20 or more miles. But then I don't need to. My time is better spent doing other work so to make delivering worth it to me it won't be cheap.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Teslan said:


> I prefer people buying out of the barn by far. I would never deliver small bales. Never have. People that have hauled out of my barn to others charge about $2 per bale to deliver up to 100 miles. This year I'm only doing large squares and I can sell them easily from the barn as well. I only delivered 3 loads this year and hated every second of it. I had bought the truck and trailer as I wasn't sure I could sell out of the barn on large squares. Turns out I was wrong. I've even toyed with the idea of charging people an extra 5 dollars a bale to load semis with the large squares as it's more of a hassle then loading a gooseneck with 18 or so. I would never deliver any amount for under $100 if it was 20 or more miles. But then I don't need to. My time is better spent doing other work so to make delivering worth it to me it won't be cheap.


How is it more of a hassle to load an entire 53' trailer compared to a gooseneck? I love full trailer quantities, though I rarely sell any that way.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Because on a semi I have to load the bales 3 high. I'm talking about 3x3x8 bales. I don't like to put that much weight on my loader at one time to do all at once, So way more trips from barn to semi. Plus I would have to take the teeth off the grapple part of my hay fork, which I don't want to do.. Then to push those 3 over for the next row they sometimes get a bit wobbly. Then on top of that most truckers require the bales to be aligned perfectly all the way down the trailer so that means going to the other side of the truck to push and nudge bales. We don't have the best access for semis at our barns due to the barns locations so the trailers aren't perfectly level all the time. It just takes way to long for my taste. A gooseneck rarely is over 2 high or they will be over loaded. It's just my preference is all. I could load 2 gooseneck trailers of 24 bales in half the time of one semi of 50 bales.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Teslan said:


> Because on a semi I have to load the bales 3 high. I'm talking about 3x3x8 bales. I don't like to put that much weight on my loader at one time to do all at once, So way more trips from barn to semi. Plus I would have to take the teeth off the grapple part of my hay fork, which I don't want to do.. Then to push those 3 over for the next row they sometimes get a bit wobbly. Then on top of that most truckers require the bales to be aligned perfectly all the way down the trailer so that means going to the other side of the truck to push and nudge bales. We don't have the best access for semis at our barns due to the barns locations so the trailers aren't perfectly level all the time. It just takes way to long for my taste. A gooseneck rarely is over 2 high or they will be over loaded. It's just my preference is all. I could load 2 gooseneck trailers of 24 bales in half the time of one semi of 50 bales.


That makes some sense but it'd be hard to convince the guy with the semi that he has to pay more to justify your removal of your grapple.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh I probably won't charge any more. I'll just deal with it. I only sell a couple of semi loads a year though. But could be more in the future.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a 14K Betterbuilt and haul 14 - 4x5 rolls at a time. I replace the ramp's flat iron holder with chains so I can lean the ramps back a little to put 5 rolls down each side, then 4 on the top. I run a rope down the middle of the top bales and tie it off in the back. I only tie them because the law says I need to do so.



Hayman1 said:


> I have a 14K betterbuilt that I typically haul 8 rounds or 210 squares on at a time. I am sure that I could go to 11 rounds but somehow, chasing a rb running down the road never qualified as fun for me.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> I have a 14K Betterbuilt and haul 14 - 4x5 rolls at a time. I replace the ramp's flat iron holder with chains so I can lean the ramps back a little to put 5 rolls down each side, then 4 on the top. I run a rope down the middle of the top bales and tie it off in the back. I only tie them because the law says I need to do so.


wow, that would make shipping more cost effective. I have the ramps set up with extra braces and strap winches to haul squares so probably wont change that but certainly could add 3 on top to go to 11.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hardest part about loading round bales 2x high on gooseneck is learning how to throw the ratchet strap over the second bale layer without slipping between bales.

I like the idea of strapping lengthwise as posted above, but can't seem to feel like it would hold the bales tight enough.
Maybe I will strap first layer of 10 bales across the trailer, then strap upper layers lengthwise like Tim does.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Indiana must be rather more lenient on hay loads. I run a strap down the center of the load front to back on both the truck and trailer. Have never lost a bale and have never been pulled over for anything while delivering hay in over 25 years.

When I deliver I won't deliver partial loads for starters. I will deliver a full truck of 11, a truck and trailer with 8 each or a full truck and trailer for a total of 22. Once I leave the drive it's $2.50 a loaded mile. I use Google Earth to give the buyer a quote on shipping while I'm on the phone with em.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I wouldn't trust a single strap down the middle no matter how perfectly shaped and stable the bales are. It doesn't take a whole lot longer to go across and get it done right. If we're talking about costs to deliver hay, getting in a wreck from the side and having your one strap fail seems like a high price to me.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Hardest part about loading round bales 2x high on gooseneck is learning how to throw the ratchet strap over the second bale layer without slipping between bales.
> 
> I like the idea of strapping lengthwise as posted above, but can't seem to feel like it would hold the bales tight enough.
> Maybe I will strap first layer of 10 bales across the trailer, then strap upper layers lengthwise like Tim does.


with 8 rolls, I strap lengthwise on both rows of 4 and across in rows 2 & 3. Its tight and works fine-guess I spend a little more time with the strap but less with loose bales.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

When I haul 10 rolls on the goose, 5 down each side, I strap nothing. The bales are wedged in and sitting flat. I have to unload from the middle of the trailer to get them off.

I haul 17 on the dual tandem. 6 down each side and 5 down the middle.

The one strap down the middle top is just for appearances and piece of mind. No strap or rope is going to keep hay on a trailer if I am T Boned by an 18 wheeler.

Around here a person with farm plates is seldom messed with. The Troopers will hassle you for double rows of 5x5's on the interstate. The law says we can haul hay 10' wide.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> I wouldn't trust a single strap down the middle no matter how perfectly shaped and stable the bales are. It doesn't take a whole lot longer to go across and get it done right. If we're talking about costs to deliver hay, getting in a wreck from the side and having your one strap fail seems like a high price to me.


Never had a problem yet and I've seen loads that were over strapped still fail if it's a "wreck".

I've seen a lot of loads go thru the auctions without a single strap or chain on them.

When I go two wide on the top row on the trailer it can take considerably longer to strap if they fall down between the bales, then you can either climb up on top of the load and place em correctly or pull it out and try again. I try to avoid hauling two wide on the top row just for that reason.


----------



## T&LSkaarfarms (Dec 11, 2011)

Up here the local boys give me no problems but if I need to get out on the interstate, that highway patrolman is waiting for a shady strap job! For a load with 2 rounds high straps must be:

On every top bale.

2 on the front and rear most bales top and bottom. (one striaght down and one angled for back or forth movement).

Straps cannot be twisted.

Straps must have the little white manufacturer tag on stating thier load capcity.

Straps must not have more than 1/4" tear.

Probably a few more that I was explained to by officer ________

Can't remember.

Moral of the story: Do the best yo0u can to abide by these rules and stay off the interstate as much as possible. Even on the local roads I strap well though. My thoughts are it just looks safer to the law if nothing else and they are less likely to give me trouble.

Tom


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

our customers drive a horse and buggy always need hay delivered cant pick up . I quote one price per ton delivered to there farm . Here in the east most hay is priced that way .


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Around here according to the hay hauling permit. You dont need to strap down the load as long as it is your own hay. Only hauling within a 50 km radius of the hay feild and as long as the load looks fairly secure. But the secure load all depends on the mood of the officer.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Especially since they think because they are buying in bulk they should receive a better price. I refuse to drop my price for larger loads. Also following the thread title I charge 50 cents a bale delivered. If its farther than 25 miles $2.50 mile after that. Usually I'm a softy and don't charge full price if its a little farther. Where its gets difficult if unload takes extra help then its 40$ extra a person. However on large loads long distance I charge $1.50 a bale out to about 100 miles.



8350HiTech said:


> That makes some sense but it'd be hard to convince the guy with the semi that he has to pay more to justify your removal of your grapple.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

We charge anywhere from $3.50-$4.00 a mile depending on how far the run is. People balk at my prices at first but call back deciding that my rates aren't that bad after all. We also strap every bale and the back bottom two have 2 straps making a X over the bales, haven't had a problem yet and my truck stays busy pretty well year round.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a question. Does the rate charged per mile vary if it's a truck with a gooseneck or a semi truck? I charged a couple people $2.50 a loaded mile to deliver 18 large squares with my GN trailer. Reading this thread I'm thinking I should have charged more, but I'm not certain if you guys are talking about smaller loads or Semi loads.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am talking gooseneck. However I can put 500 bales in one of mine. Price stays the same.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

sethd11 said:


> I am talking gooseneck. However I can put 500 bales in one of mine. Price stays the same.


How long is your gooseneck? How small are your bales? When I did small bales they were 16x18x39 and a standard semi trailer could only hold about 450. And you are doing 500 bales on a GN?


----------



## T&LSkaarfarms (Dec 11, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I have a question. Does the rate charged per mile vary if it's a truck with a gooseneck or a semi truck? I charged a couple people $2.50 a loaded mile to deliver 18 large squares with my GN trailer. Reading this thread I'm thinking I should have charged more, but I'm not certain if you guys are talking about smaller loads or Semi loads.


I haul with a GMC 6500 with a 366 gas and 2 speed rear pulling a 32 foot 12 ton dually gooseneck. I should mention that the truck has an 8 foot box on so all the bales are on the trailer.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

T&LSkaarfarms said:


> I haul with a GMC 6500 with a 366 gas and 2 speed rear pulling a 32 foot 12 ton dually gooseneck.


I'm almost the same. A GMC C6500 with a Cat7 Diesel 6 speed manual. 25ft 10 ton dually gooseneck.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I've been running trucks under CDL for the past 20 years. In Vermont it can take an hour to go 25 miles, and some times an hour to go 50. For this reason we truck by the hour round trip. I have a spread sheet built with every cost in it, I mean everything. What ever google maps says that's the charge. At present our per hour rate is $87 and hour. I plug new numbers into the spread sheet when ever cost change. Fuel goes up, I plug it in. Insurance goes up, it gets calculated. Workers comp goes up, my per hour changes.

The rate stays the same if its a one ton or 26' box to a 30' GN. It doesn't make much difference to run a one ton vs. a 26' box.

As well so you know, I pay employees, to do some of the driving so their pay is part of the math too. If I am driving, it ensures I'm getting paid too for my time.


----------

